# /etc/src.conf



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

I inadvertently modified /etc/src.conf and now it has only two lines as

```
[MNIHKLOM] ~% cat /etc/src.conf
WITH_CLANG=yes
WITH_CLANG_IS_CC=yes
```

as I know from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21258&highlight=src.conf+make.conf one can rely on /etc/make.conf but I just want to restore it to its' original state,  from where in the FreeBSD file system can I copy that one to /etc/src.conf ?

Apologized me for disturbing this forum quite often and thank you in advance for any helps and hints.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2012)

On 9-STABLE, src.conf is empty by default.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 26, 2012)

You can always look through the on-line man pages:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html


----------

